# questions on echo and poulan chainsaws



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, I picked up 4 chainsaws this past weekend to tinker with. They were all found outside a dumpster. The models are as follows, Poulan 3300 (complete except for air cleaner cover and top engine cover), Echo 452vl, poulan Micro xxv, poulan 2000.

Questions:

1. On the poulan 2000, I can get it to start, only by spraying gas in the carb, it is not pulling from the tank, but it will only run for a second, i have verified that the fuel line is clean and clear of abstructions, and i know it has good compression and spark. The gas cap does not seal really at all so would this be a cause of it not staying running, do 2 cycles need that vacuum in the tank to stay running? I have thoroughly cleaned out every port in the carb. Anyhelp? 

2. On the echo, I have tried to get this one to start to no avail. I put a new plug in it and it does get some spark. I sprayed gas in the carb and it still wont catch. I did a compression test on it yesterday, and could only get it to register 75 psi of compression, is this low for a 2 stroke? 

3. On the poulan 3300, ok same kind of issue here as with the 2000, i can only get it to start by pouring gas in the carb, there are 2 fittings on the walbro carb for fuel lines, one had a short peice of line running into the tank which i assume is for a fuel retun line? and the other line was missing, so i bought an end of the fuel line filter and some new fuel line and ran it into the tank, it wil start with gas poured into the carb but will also not pull from the tank. It will only run long enough to burn the fuel that is poured in the top of the carb. I replaced both fuel lines with new lines. Any ideas? This one does have a gas cap that seals well. ??? 


I got the xxv to run by cleaning the carb and it runs great, its a nice little saw and cuts well. So I only have about 1.00 worth of gas and 20 minutes tinkering invested in it. 


Any help will be most appreciated.



Thanks, Have a blessed day. 


Justin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

1. Poulan 2000, starts and dies, carburetor problem or air leak, check the three screws that hold the top handle down to the crankcase and make sure they are tight, the fuel cap does not have to seal good for the saw to run, but you don't want it spraying fuel all over you when you are using it. Does it have good compression? remove the muffler and inspect the cylinder and piston (I would do this on all the saws you are having issues with)

2. 75psi is a little low check the condition of the piston and cylinder via the muffler port. Echo 452VL has points and condenser, check point gap, probably points are worn down and not gapped properly.

3. Poulan 3300 I believe the fitting on the top of the carburetor is a fuel pump pulse hose, and it should hook up to a nipple on the cylinder just below the intake insulator (if my memory serves me correctly as this is an old saw, but so is the Echo for that matter) anyways if the pulse hose is not hooked up the carburetor will not draw any fuel and will allow air to enter the crankcase just like air leaking around a seal or blown gasket. 

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok question, there are 2 holes in the top of the fuel tank, so I thought that both nipples on the carb were meant for fuel lines to go into the tank. Why would there be 2 holes in the top of the tank. I will check it out again this afternoon. Thanks. I will get some pics up.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

One of the holes should be for a fuel tank vent hose, there should be a small duck bill valve on the end of the hose in the tank that allows air into the tank but prevents fuel from flowing out.


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok there are 2 holes in the tank and 2 nipples on the carb. i ran one line from the lower nipple into the tank as a tank vent return type thing, the other i ran from the top nipple into the smaller hole in the tank and put a fuel filter on it. does this make sense? I did not notice a nipple on the crankcase anywhere for a line to run to? I will take a picture if you think that would be more helpful in seeing what I did.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The nipple on the side of the carburetor is the fuel inlet and should have the fuel line with the filter on it, the nipple on the top of the carburetor is for the fuel pump pulse hose, it is not a return line as the 3300 model did not have a primer/purge pump on them. This unit has a rubber intake behind where the carburetor mounts, make sure the intake is not torn or have any holes in it. Below where the rubber manifold attaches to to the cylinder there is a small nipple where the pulse hose attaches and it runs up and is plugged into the nipple on the top of the carburetor. The other hole in the tank is for a tank vent.


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, I see the vent line that you are talking about, on closer inspection, someone apparently has tinkered with this before and took the jet screws out of the carb. That is one huge reason that it will not run. I may track down a pair of those screws just to see if i can make it run. This small engine stuff is fun. 


ok I got the poulan 2000 to run, i completely took it apart and cleaned it up, must have had half a cup of old gunked up sawdust and crap all over it. I still could not get it to stay running, So I took the carb off of the poulan xxl and the 2000 now runs great, so this points me to a carb issue with the other carburetor. I have a suspicion that the jets are not set right. Anyone know how to properly set this thing up? I have thoroughly cleaned this carb and it will not keep an engine running. Can someone point me in the right direction. both of the gasket diaphragms look fine, no holes of any sort???? I am confused. What else could be wrong with this thing? Should I just order a new carb? I havent messed with the echo yet, I will update as i get to work on these. thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will need the adjustment screws installed in the carburetor for sure, but you will still need to hook up the fuel pump pulse hose also in order to get the unit to run.

Set both High speed and Low speed adjustment screws to 1 1/2 turn out from seat, this should get the unit to start and run, but final adjustments will be needed.


----------



## richieb (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a poulan micro xxv. It was given to me approx 25 years ago. Needed an ignition module last year. Bought a whole saw on ebay for $25 and used the parts. It still runs great. Outstanding little saw.


----------

